
Ask HN: Bought a new laptop i7 7th gen. Should I return it? - work_hn
Spent $850 on an ASUS development laptop. Specs are pretty good with 16gb ram, 256gb ssd + 1tb hdd, GTX 1050. But having seen the recent intel bug news, I feel that I overpaid for a machine that will only perform worse over time. Should I just return it and wait for the next gen CPUs that will have this fixed?
======
lsiebert
New chips without these bugs aren't going to be ready for at least 2 years if
not longer. While one bug affects intel, the other bug affects intel amd and
arm chips. So it's not like you can get a better computer. I suppose you might
join a class action suit though. Make sure your signing up for asus doesn't
require binding arbitration.

Ultimately your chip will be plenty fast for dev work. and $850 is damn cheap
compared to most macbook pros.

~~~
natch
>compared to most macbook pros.

What you wrote is flamebait. It’s an apples and oranges comparison, as has
been detailed ad nauseum here on hn.

~~~
lsiebert
I mean I use (and post from) a macbook pro myself, so I'm hardly trying to
flamebait anyone.

------
phren0logy
As always, if you need the computer to get your work done now then you should
buy it now. The next generation will always be better and faster.

~~~
inteleng
He's specifically asking in the context of the recent Intel CPU bugs.

